# FAO Niki87 (:



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

picturessssssssssssss


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ratty gorgeousness :001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They look so happy. Miss them so much already


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> They look so happy. Miss them so much already


awww


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw such sweeties. love the first pic with the rattie peeking over the edge of the hammock


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

some more


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

And Charlie is still ok? Isn't that him in one of pics? xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Charlie's fine  yeah it is, he loves the babies! he curls up with them


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

some more new piccies...Niki taking a pictures of these rats is like a military operation! lol 

Charlie well loves them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

It is such a major relief they are so happy with Charlie and vice versa! xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> It is such a major relief they are so happy with Charlie and vice versa! xx


he's so sweet with them! theres one thats always in the hammock and Charlie takes food up to him! it's sooo cute to watch


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Niki, there not my babies , or yours  there Charlies


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Niki, there not my babies , or yours  there Charlies


That is so cute!! Is he any easier to handle? I know he's not too bad now but maybe a little fatherly spirit was all he needed!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> That is so cute!! Is he any easier to handle? I know he's not too bad now but maybe a little fatherly spirit was all he needed!!


not really he just prefers to be stroked than being picked up


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> not really he just prefers to be stroked than being picked up


Awwww well bless him. He is obviously doing well from baby attention


----------

